# Dabbling in knowledge?



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I wasn't sure if this was the appropriate part of the showing area to ask this, but it seemed to be the only one that fit my question best.

I'm actually wanting to ask some advice from the experienced (or even ones who are just passed the beginner stage) on really what would be the starting point if I did wish to get into showing. I know very little at this point, but I've thought it interesting for the past few years since Ori came home.

I know next to nothing about the process, and perhaps in the distant future when I find myself with another pup (as Ori and Jasmine wouldn't qualify at this point, what with Ori being being dysplastic and Jasmine spayed, too small for the standard and for just being Jasmine. Lol.)

So what do I need to know and understand? Will I need to tell the future breeder I purchase my next pup for that I'm looking towards showing? Will they turn me down for a petty political reason (such as say, not wanting to encourage competition or someone else showing their lines?)? Will I need to apply for a specific license in order to show? Etc.

Obviously, this is far into the future, but I'd like to start learning now. Such as the terminology used, the different titles, requirements and what they mean, etc. Up until now I've strayed away from this section because I've never understood what any of it means, and I feel like a complete dunce in just having to ask...perhaps maybe I can also stay around a bit more here and learn by watching? If of course it's allowed without actively showing of course. :

Any help would be appreciated, please. I'm a firm believer in the more I know before the active decision...the less mistakes I'll make. I sadly learned that the hard way already with Ori and Jas. But that's a whole different story, sadly. Ignorance can be a hindrance, knowledge is power.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I would join your local golden retriever club as showing is slightly different in each country, then go to a local show and watch, see if you enjoy it and look at the dogs that you really like. Once you have done that then approach the breeder or breeders and talk to them. Most breeders are very willing to help anyone to start out showing Annef


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Join your club!! That is a good way to meet the other breeders and fanciers. Volunteer to help one of the members at a show if they have multiple dogs. An extra pair of hands are a life saver sometimes! 

I'd also take Ori to conformation classes. Even if Ori isn't "show quality," it will give you tons of practice to teach him what to do. That way, you aren't starting cold on a puppy that will soak up all you teach him (the good & the bad!)

I'm new myself and was lucky to find some really great people that have shown me the ropes.  Good luck!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you both so much. I'll contact my local club and see what they say. Will Ori be allowed into conformation classes without being registered or being officially trained though? I suppose that should be something I should ask the club though, it may be different here. I just hope they don't think me a fool for all the simple questions I may need to ask. Lol.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Here in the US, you can't show at AKC shows unless your dog is AKC registered. Golden Retriever showing is tough and unless you have a well bred dog with great angles, nice chest, you may just be wasting your money. Now on the other hand, I know a breeder that I have been to shows with that needs extra hands in the ring as you can't show both your dogs at once! So on more than one occasion I have handled her dogs for her. Once you join the local Golden Retriever club and get to know those people, they will steer you in the right direction and you may even help show their dogs as well!! Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I just finished a book called "Show Dog," it is about an Aussie who is with a professional handler, but it gives a readable introduction to the big time show world.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have that book as well....


----------

